# Any difference between new US and Canada machines?



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

I am looking at purchasing a brand new 1332 with electric start imported from the US. Would save a couple hundred dollars vs getting it from the local dealership. I was wondering if there is any difference at all between the US and Canadian versions?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes, the accent.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

Ours say eh, yours say aye.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

As they say...Clearly Canadian, almost American. 

I don't see any difference between the American and Canadian models. The fuel jet may be less restrictive for Canadian models. The American models tend to run lean due to our Republic of California EPA regulations. 

If you import an American model to Canada, you may not get the warranty support. 

Now if you look at the 928 model, there is a difference. The Canadian 928 gets the electronic auger protection system. No US 928 model has this. Strange that US Honda thinks that people who buy a 928 is not interested in this feature. But historically, US Honda underestimates what the market wants.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

The 13hp Canadian jet is 102. Same as US?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hsyes said:


> The 13hp Canadian jet is 102. Same as US?


Jet - yes. However the "13" GX390 engine is actually 11.7 Net HP.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

tabora said:


> Jet - yes. However the "13" GX390 engine is actually 11.7 Net HP.


I see. So what does the "13" in 1332 refer to?

Do you think it would net more HP with the 110 jet?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF 

snow blowers are branded by HP and width of the auger 13 meaning aprox. 13 hp 32 meaning a 32 inch wide auger


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

hsyes said:


> I see. So what does the "13" in 1332 refer to?
> Do you think it would net more HP with the 110 jet?


The 13 refers to nominal Gross Horsepower. Since 2008, Honda has rated actual Net Horsepower output, hence the 11.7 HP. Here's the entire Honda snowblower model number explanation: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The fumes on the Honda GX 390 I owned on my firewood processor with the detuned engine always made me ill 
until I purchased a catalytic converter for it.

Why not a Yamaha 1028 with a true Yamaha engine? The Yamaha 1332 has steering brakes but I am not sure if they are on the 2020 1028's.

Getting warranty service on an American sold machine will be an issue PLUS The US-Canadian border is still closed so that would put a nail in the tire of your plans. You would be able to obtain warranty service for a Yamaha snow blower on your side of the border and you may not be able cross the border with your machine if you need to bring it back IF THEY PERMIT IT TO CROSS THE BORDER. 

Before you spend a cent or let alone a loonie compare the power band rise on the Yamaha 13 horse engine versus the honda GX390 at high idle. you are looking for total useable torque for a snow mule.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> The 13 refers to nominal Gross Horsepower. Since 2008, Honda has rated actual Net Horsepower output, hence the 11.7 HP. Here's the entire Honda snowblower model number explanation:
> 
> Example: HSS1332ACTD/A
> 
> ...


you are def the SFB resident scientist. good info as usual.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

leonz said:


> Why not a Yamaha 1028 with a true Yamaha engine? The Yamaha 1332 has steering brakes but I am not sure if they are on the 2020 1028's.


Because I can get a 13hp Honda for the same price as a 10hp yamaha. If I got to pop a $5 jet into the Honda, not a big deal.

Yamaha has priced themselves out of the market with the 13hp machine. And it's way way too hefty. It's pretty much twice the weight of a 13hp honda. Ridiculously needless.

I have decades of first hand experience with honda. I am not concerned with it ever needing warranty work... well certainly not in that first 3 year span which is the typical warranty period.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

8$ and change for your jet from the dealer, put one in my 928.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would send coby7 a PM and ask him about his Yamaha 624 as he is in heavy snow country and its his second small Yamaha and he has a huge driveway..

It takes a lot of work and labor to build a heavyweight snow blower to handle heavy deep wet snows and be able to clear it in one pass.

The Yamaha 2 stage snow blowers were designed for and tested in the northern WET snow area of HONSHU Island and HOKKAIDO Island of Japan. 

I would look at the Yamaha 624 too before I spent any money.


----------



## Arcticnorth (Nov 27, 2020)

tabora said:


> Here's the entire Honda snowblower model number explanation:
> 
> Example: HSS1332ACTD/A
> 
> ...


The C can also be an E - which I suppose is European model. As in HSS928A ETD
On my machine there is a sticker that says Thailand 06/20, Euro V. I guess that means the engine itself is made at Hondas plant in Thailand, then shipped to US where the machine is assembled, then sent to Europe. Euro V means it meets emission regulations in Europe.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Arcticnorth said:


> The C can also be an E - which I suppose is European model. As in HSS928A ETD
> On my machine there is a sticker that says Thailand 06/20, Euro V. I guess that means the engine itself is made at Hondas plant in Thailand, then shipped to US where the machine is assembled, then sent to Europe. Euro V means it meets emission regulations in Europe.


Thanks for the info; I have updated the sticky post re: E=Euro
Yes, all GX engines for USA built snowblowers have come from the Honda plant in Thailand.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

leonz said:


> I would look at the Yamaha 624 too before I spent any money.


There are plenty of yamaha's in my neighbourhood(though it is over 90% honda in my area). The 1028 performs similar to the honda 928. I haven't seen the 13hp yamaha first hand in action, but I have no desire to get that at over $7k with tax! I would never go with the 6hp. It's too small for the type and amount of snow we get. I mean sure, you would eventually get the job done with it, but with the extra throughput of the 13hp honda, I'd have the job done twice as fast with less physical effort.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

One of the best things with the Yamaha snow mules is the fact that the chutes and impeller housings are lined with slick sheet material being UHMW plastic( I believe that is the type of plastic used) that is slick and reduces any chance of plugging to a bare minimum and allows the impeller to quickly eject the snow/slush/ice through the impeller housing and chute at a high velocity without the residual friction/heat from the metal in the chute.
The 624 and 1028 have a slick sheet lined chute and impeller housing. The 1332 has a slick sheet lined chute and a separate casting made from slick material above the impeller housing and a slick sheet lining the impeller housing. 
The hondas do not have that unless that has changed this year. 

My thoughts anyway.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

If I lived in Canada I would go with Yamaha. ( because of parts availability ) . Plus they seem sturdier. My neighbor has one that he hasnt had to do any work on for about 25 years other than normal maintenance. 

With Honda's it seems like you are always making adjustments to make them better.

Rejetting , impeller kits , side skids, reinforcing or raising the bars, etc etc etc,

If I had a large area to clean I would build a Honda 1128 with an impeller kit. I had one but sold sold it. Had 3 people lined up outside the house wanting it. 

Honda's are underpowered in relation to bucket width ( IMO ). The best Honda I have is an old HS80. 8 hp with 24 inch bucket. Handles just about anything. The 828-928 should be a 1128.

the 1132 should be a 1332 which they changed in 2011 I believe .


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Or , build a HONDA HS924 on board battery......


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

Americans are obsessed with Yamaha snowblowers it seems, but that's because you can't get them. Human nature to want what you can't have. I live in a province where they sell both, and Honda vastly outsells them. By a huge margin. The Yamaha's are blocky and extremely overweight. It's not something you want to be manhandling. Performance and reliability of both are on par. Honda is the go-to because they're easier to handle and a little bit cheaper (a lot cheaper for the 13hp version).


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Its not that simple, as many people bought them and became disillusioned with them due the clogging problem that Honda denied existed YET the owners of these machines saw the problem every day they used them and many posted videos on you tube and other video sharing sites describing and illustrating the problem in the process.

Down here in the northern states the honda snow blower is the most expensive snow mule that is sold.

Until they sealed the border it was a breeze to buy a Yamaha and bring it home and even with the exchange rate with the Canadian Loonie and the US dollar the Yamaha's were less expensive to buy.


Down here we use much too much rock salt instead of sand and we have been saddled with large temperature swings in the lower 40+- degrees of latitude that make snow removal a real mess for homeowners that have to deal with it.

The crap that the new honda owners went through due to the chute modification wherein they welded in a tapered piece of sheet metal to make a concentrating cone at the base of the chute caused many hours of frustration and time lost.

This simple piece of sheet metal caused so many honda owners so many hours of frustration and upset because honda denied there was a problem with clogging and many of these owners took it upon themselves and removed the sheet metal that created the concentrating cone at the base of the chute which caused the problems.

Honda offered suggestions like slow down etc. but the problem persisted and they finally heard from enough owners that were up set about the clogging that they did something and offered a replacement chute

They did not solve the snow spray AND clogging problem by simply making the chute side walls longer and deeper and lining the chute and spout and impeller housing with UMHW slick plastic like the Yamaha's and instead installed the sheet metal to make the concentrating cone at the base.

Honda continued to deny there was a problem for 2-3 years?; and finally agreed there is problem and started offering replacement chutes and the older honda snow mule owners with the snow concentrating sheet metal piece welded into the base of the chute to create the inverted cone were screwed outright because they would not offered a replacement chute at no cost to them and many of them have purchased replacement chutes or done the modification to the chutes themselves if they could do it.

No disrespect to honda snow mule owners but honda corporate in their southern office where these machines were designed poisoned their own well water with a simple design fiasco that could have been solved right away if they opened their ears.

The above are thoughts from northerner that lives in the state of new york that spends over billion dollars on rock salt and other deicing chemicals foolishly and more expensively in a normal fiscal year than they need to because they being NYSDOT and local governments will not use sand for a traction aid at a lower cost per ton and too few people buy snow tires that should have them anyway.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

hsyes said:


> Americans are obsessed with Yamaha snowblowers it seems, but that's because you can't get them. Human nature to want what you can't have. I live in a province where they sell both, and Honda vastly outsells them. By a huge margin. The Yamaha's are blocky and extremely overweight. It's not something you want to be manhandling. Performance and reliability of both are on par. Honda is the go-to because they're easier to handle and a little bit cheaper (a lot cheaper for the 13hp version).


I am intrigued by Yamaha because of the technology they put into it that the Honda doesn't have yet. Also, I think they are a higher engineered than Honda in general. Do you think maybe Honda outsell Yamaha due to lack of dealer network? Honda sales/service dealers are everywhere. Higher priced Yamaha will sell less units since there are less buyers in that category. I imagine the YT624 and YT1028 are more popular than the pricey YT1332. I think the YT1332 is large and requires its own garage bay to get in and out. It's not something you store outside under a tarp or a roof.

I agree that Yamaha are blocky looking. They claimed that is a lot quieter than other snowblower. So I believe there is noise dampening material in those boxy engine should. There's some serious engineering in a Yamaha. In the US, we have some snowblowers with large engines and large everything to move a lot of snow, but they are so rudimentary basic compared to a Yamaha.

Anyways, it is interesting that you have access to both a Yamaha and Honda in your area, but looking to shop for cheaper Honda in the US. Maybe Yamaha priced their snowblowers high because they don't want to be competing in a race to the bottom. They really don't have any competition.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

There are definitely more Honda dealers than Yamaha dealers in Canada. 

There are 8 Honda dealers within 100 KM of me and 1 Yamaha dealer (90 KM away and only 3 YT624EJA's in stock).

I think this is the main reason why Honda out sells Yamaha by quite a large #. 

Yamaha just doesn't seem as interested in the North American market as Honda, maybe partly because Honda has a larger all season product line (lawn mowers etc).


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

Ziggy65 said:


> There are definitely more Honda dealers than Yamaha dealers in Canada.
> 
> There are 8 Honda dealers within 100 KM of me and 1 Yamaha dealer (90 KM away and only 3 YT624EJA's in stock).
> 
> I think this is the main reason why Honda out sells Yamaha by quite a large #.


There is 1 Honda and 1 Yamaha dealer in my particular city. Still, you see 10 Honda's to every 1 Yamaha here.

When you are snowblowing through a full cut of snow and you need to do a minor adjustment of your line on the fly, power steering is useless. There is always going to be SOME manhandling of a snowblower for minor adjustments like that. Power steering is most useful when making turns in transport mode. Nobody here where I live wants a 10hp yamaha that's 375 pounds, when you can get a 13hp honda for the same price that's less than 300 pounds and will clear the snow farther and faster while being just as reliable.


----------



## hsyes (Dec 5, 2020)

This forum is a little nutty considering I come on here inquiring about a 13hp Honda, only to have somebody strongly pushing a 6hp Yamaha. Really? Come on! Somebody who has no experience with it, nonetheless. I am not getting a yamaha! Dollar for dollar, the 13hp honda is the same price as the 10hp yamaha. Any advantage the yamaha may have, cannot overcome the big advantages of the Honda in this case: far more power and far less weight! Yes, the resin lined chute and impeller housing is desirable. But that can easily be overcome with a bit of cooking spray, if I actually needed it on the honda. Which I probably won't, majority of the time.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

You ask a fair question about the difference between American and Canadian Honda snowblower. I'm not sure what the savings are in going for the American model, but we generally don't get the different options that the Canadian market gets. I think the gap has narrowed with the latest HSS models. I think this is a good time to get the HSS models since Honda has time to work out the kinks and snafu. If you like to take care of your snowblower, I think Honda would be a better choice. It is less complex and easier for people to work on. Plus, in North America, Honda snowblower are more abundant and parts availability are more readily available. I do like the fact that parts for HSS parts are generally less expensive than the older HS models. 

Anyways, good luck with your choice and let us know what you have decided. We are a little nutty and I find it funny that there is a lot of people that into snowblowers and have more than 5 or 6 snowblowers. I have 4 so I consider myself semi-nutty. There are other things which I collect that are in the nutty region.

I hope you find the money savings that you are looking for.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I do not think I insulted you; 

I may not own a Yamaha snow blower but I like to think my 50+ plus years of shoveling, plowing and using single stage snow throwers and two stage snow blowers on lawn tractors(which I can name) and owning single stage Toro snow pups for 42 years means something with regard to snow removal.

I guess I would look at the Toro tracked 1432 with its steering brakes, patented and proven anticlog system, track drive and hydrostatic transmission before I spent money on a honda snowblower as the Toros are less Canadian money. 

You should read coby7's threads about his little Yamaha 2 stage 624 snow blower and his older Yamaha 2 stage snow blower that he traded in for the Yamaha 624 he now has and see what he does with it before you criticize it or me. Being told by a honda salesman that "my snowblowers don't clog" made me laugh that day as I knew better. 

Any snowblower can clog from careless use and traveling too fast but the concentrating chute that honda employed and used claiming there was no problem with clogging only amplified the problem with clogging on their snowblowers.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

contender said:


> Or , build a HONDA HS924 on board battery......


can you install a GX270 on a 624-724 chassis? havent tried checking that out.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

This was only possible with the newer HSS chassis where the engine bed is removable and modular. On the HS chassis, the engine bed is welded onto the chassis so it's not possible unless you can fabricate new engine mounting points.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

orang, i used a HS928 tractor and installed the auger housing from my HS724, don't have my notes in front of me, but i know i had to use a longer auger belt i think 1 " and i believe i had to move the bracket that holds the belt ildler pulleys, to the second position. So i cant answer your question , but i also know the engine mount holes are different between the 928 and 1132 chassis.
'
'


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

as per the report made IF THIS thread gets out of hand again no warnings will be issued it will be closed! vacations issued . lets not slam or flame anyone as per rule number 2
2. No Personal Insults/Abuse This site is provided to you for free, and you are free to disagree with other posters, but if you stoop to personal abuse, obscene comments, flaming, or other attacks on another forum member, your post(s) will be deleted. If you have a problem with another member, deal with it privately. If YOU are insulted by another member - report the post. PLEASE do NOT retaliate. If you do retaliate you are no better then the abuser and you too will treated as an abuser as stated above.


----------

